# Photographic shots



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

How can pictures like this be achieved?










Im learning photography at the moment in my spare time and the info would really help 

kev


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

tripod, long exposure, timer.


----------



## deenice21 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> tripod, long exposure, timer.


correct ( remote/timer +1, so you dont shake camera when pressing the shutter button)


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Also a Canon EOS 400D at a 25 second exposure. shutter priority, F22, with an ISO 0f 400 might help.

I am waiting for the early darker nights to get a few motorway shots.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

and a VERY clean lens. My guess is also that a star filter was used to get so many 6 point stars. Again, make sure it is clean in shots like this....

A flash will help fill in some of the dark shadows around the car and make it better lit all over and have it stand out more from the bright background.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Alternativly try a star burst filter, very popular in the eighties


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

:lol:
Tbh *spotlessly* clean lenses don't really come into it until you're down to
focal lengths of about 20mm or wider on a 35mm camera, as the minimum
focusing distance of the lens is so far beyond the front element that
minor dust specks make zero difference.
Rear element (on SLRs with interchangeable lenses) must always be kept
as spotelss as possible due to its close proximity to the Image Sensor / Film.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Alternativly try a star burst filter, very popular in the eighties


And if you haven't got a star burst filter but do have a spare uv filter or similar scratch a few criss cross lines on it with a pin or sharp stanley blade and you've got yourself a star burst filter, if you have another spare filter smear vaseline or grease around the outer circumference and youv'e got yourself a soft focus vignette effect........all a bit Blue Peter but it works!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Also a Canon EOS 400D at a 25 second exposure. shutter priority, F22, with an ISO 0f 400 might help.
> 
> I am waiting for the early darker nights to get a few motorway shots.


i would disagree, slightly. ISO at 100 because you're using long exposure, and f stop at f8, because that's enough to get the foreground and the background nice and sharp. Once you go up to f22, you start to lose clarity. Same with iso 400. You don't need a higher iso (which in turn gives you a faster shutter speed) because you've a) got a tripod, and b) are shooting at a long exposure.

Just mvho!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah - I just realised you lifted the exif from that pic. It could have been even better then 

Re star filter, it's quite possible to get that effect without one. Have a look at my newcastle quayside pics: http://paul.photos.me.uk/c563023.html Although not as **********, there are still some stars. Those were taken back before I got the 30d, with my trusty old 300d.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

well im looking to buy a new camera at the moment but it has to have changeable lens’s as the one thing I have to buy is a fish eye lens as I seem to have a fetish for them :lol:

the Newcastle pictures are fantastic  many thanks


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Kev, you can the fisheye effect with a screw on lens and the results are awesome! A decent canon fish eye will cost you a fortune, and a decent dslr isn;t cheap either. Have a look at some bridge cameras, like the fuji range (these are mid sized, not compact, but do have a fixed lens) as they have screw fixings on the lens. Alternatively, if you're loaded, just get a 5d, and a fish eye lens!


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

You don't uber expensive cameras to produce timelapse photographs, although it does help.

This photograph is with a very old Olympus camera that had a fix lens. Was basically a big old point and shoot:










This next one was taken with a Nikon D40 with the standard lens (15secs @ f10)










So with almost any camera with a manual function, you can create some good night shots.

The only thing to watch is noise. Cheaper camera's will probably show more noise than more expensive SLR's.

GK


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive probs got £2-250 to spend on a camera would you guys recommend for a semi beginner. As the shots quoted are what I want to be able to do.

I take it, its all about long exposure ???

Im ok at taking pics as you may see below (and in my avatar) -


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Ah - I just realised you lifted the exif from that pic. It could have been even better then


:thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

For around £250 you might be able to pick up a second hand D40 or D50 but you'll struggle to find a new DSLR for that price 

GK


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cheers - im looking on ebay at them now


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Let us know what you finally buy


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

GateKiller said:


> Let us know what you finally buy


certainly will do


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> :lol:
> Tbh *spotlessly* clean lenses don't really come into it until you're down to
> focal lengths of about 20mm or wider on a 35mm camera, as the minimum
> focusing distance of the lens is so far beyond the front element that
> ...


long exposure night images will show flare and other horrible effects if you dont have a clean lens. While marks wont show in the image as you say, because its about light transmission and long exposures, you will see the end result in the image, especially with bright light sources like streetlights etc....


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I was reading about Slow Sync Flash photos today, has anyone tried any?


----------

